# Best place to buy dry rock?



## Nicole (Aug 2, 2013)

Where is the best store to buy dry reef rock? I usually get mine from SUM but i'm wondering if I'm missing out on somewhere that has better selection or pricing? Near York Region would be ideal.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Not local, but London On.

http://beanbagfrags.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20_76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We will be offering dry-rock @ $2.59/lb stating Friday September 24th.

We currently have Caribsea Life Rock (purple dry-rock) in stock.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I ordered my rock through www.fijireefrock.com. They have tonga shelf, tonga branch, pukani and premium fiji. They're around $4-5 a pound though. If you email them with your tank dimensions and have an idea of what kind of aquascape you want, they'll build something for you and they'll send you pics and video before you buy it. They offer 10%-15% off on orders of 50+lbs and free shipping on orders above $200. IIRC, they're based out of Alberta so shipping can be pricey if you don't need $200 worth of rock.

On the other hand, Canada Corals is local and they're offering a great price on their rock. They're friendly and offer great service with a smile. If you haven't been to their store, it's about time that you did. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

I also bought from fijireefrock and really liked it. Not a huge quantity which meant less of a discount and a higher price. Definitely not as cheap as can be found locally but a much better quality than I was able to find in the little time I had to look around Toronto while I was there. I was glad I did it. I also found them friendly and helpful in giving me exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

We have Pukani/Fiji Rock : http://www.bigreefdepot.com/Dry-Live-Rock-s/163.htm

And we offer local pickup!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I just bought 25 pounds of dry(new) Marco Rock from Greg(sig) for $50. Really nice pieces... It turns out I don;t need it. You are welcome to it for what I paid - $2/pound. 
I am downtown. 
Jeff

Here's his sale thread...
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=181618&highlight=rock


----------

